# Introducing...well I don't know yet, Aria perhaps?!?



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Omg I'm dying over here. I'm no good at waiting. She's 1 week old today, only 7+ more to go...this whole finding puppies before they are born makes for a long wait!!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Cute name. If it's Arya from Game of Thrones it's spelled with a "y" not an "i" 

What about Nymeria if you don't need to stick with "A" names? call name: Nym. Nymeria is Arya's wolf


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Aw cutie! C: 

Patient waiting before the 'storm'! Ahhh!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I've got a couple of names picked out but I'm sure I won't make the decision until I meet her. Though I do like Arya with a y..interesting.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

She's so tiny! The waiting is a killer! I had to wait 6 weeks for my Eden (found and picked her at 2 weeks) I could not wait to get her home! Best of luck to you and I can't wait to see more pics as she grows!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the Game of Thrones has some neat names that are becoming popular.....

She looks like a liver???? Cute puppy!

Lee


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I found the breeder almost 2 weeks before the pups were due! Ahh!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that does look like a liver pup.

how do you choose a pup at one week old though?


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

cute little furball.

Yeah, the wait is agonizing. But you have some time to catch ahead on sleep before the little arrives.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> the Game of Thrones has some neat names that are becoming popular.....
> 
> She looks like a liver???? Cute puppy!
> 
> Lee


Believe it or not I haven't seen Game of Thrones.

And yes she is liver.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

carmspack said:


> that does look like a liver pup.
> 
> how do you choose a pup at one week old though?


Only two pups in the litter and I had a deposit for a female.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

good luck with her !


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Let's see if this works. Fendi only had two pups, so she took in 6 from another litter...Its a video, her two are on the top of the pile!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152131464145009&set=o.275590832451224&type=2&theater


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I know that baby. Thats an Eros baby


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes it is!!!

I'm going out to the club in Marion, NY this weekend to watch. I'm very interested in IPO but I know nothing about it. I want to meet Eros one of these days.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

"What about Nymeria if you don't need to stick with "A" names? call name: Nym. Nymeria is Arya's wolf"

She is from a D litter...and to be honest, I've got no girly D names. So I'll probably just pick something I like 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> She is from a D litter...and to be honest, I've got no girly D names. So I'll probably just pick something I like


Daenerys
Delacour
Dinah
Drizella
Dicey
Deja
Dynasty
Daria
Dhalia
Danger
Diva
Dizzy
Damsel
Drusilla
Duchess
Devlin
Daisy
Daiquiri
Dreamer
Destiny
Demi
Danica
Dolcee
Drama
Devena
Dezzie
Devin
Disney
Divine


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Squee!!!! She has eyebrows!!!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BePrepared (May 16, 2014)

Daenerys Stormborn... call her stormy


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Lol that's cute.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

> She is from a D litter...and to be honest, I've got no girly D names. So I'll probably just pick something I like


Yeah...

I once got a dog from a breeder who -- after I had bought him, brought him home, and named him -- called to tell me he was from an F litter and I had to name him something that started with a F.

I'd named him Stryker, with a Y, thought it was a **** cool name, and wasn't about to change it. I kind of got into it with the breeder on the phone, and she even suggested I bring the pup back.

Which didn't happen, although I did give in and register him as F-Stryker. He was a great dog though. We tell Stryker stories in the family to this day.

Oh, and I've never watched Game of Thrones either.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

I find the whole concept of mandatory themed or letter name litters very bizarre.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

I do not get it either... if I paid for the dog and I am raising it I will name it...


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

The breeder didn't mandatory me! Lol

I can pick whatever I like. Though I do believe she'll be registered D'Arya if I pick that name...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

How is that not mandatory?


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I guess I just don't care how my dog is registered. She's a faulted color so it will never mean anything. And she will only know her call name. As far as I'm concerned her name is only what I personally use.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Also does anyone truly use the name(s) they register their dogs with?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Also does anyone truly use the name(s) they register their dogs with?


 Two of mine I have.. Chaos and Kougar.. My other two I use a call name..


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

All bit one of mine are called by their registers name, or a shortened version of it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Another adorable picture of my girly!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

she probably has to carry a registered name of the kennel.....when you say Eros - are you talking about Iron v d Wolfen????? that is his call name


Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Bob_McBob said:


> I find the whole concept of mandatory themed or letter name litters very bizarre.



theme registrations are common in American Show line litters....

All European registries and breeders use the litter letter and kennel name to track their litters and breedings - If I see an older E---- Mohnwiese dog, I know it is by Tom and out of Aline Mohnwiese......if I see a B or C Wildhaus dog, I know it is from Ernst Weinbergblick and Ira Argatos and Chris is the breeder....if I see a pedigree with an N or P or Q Heiligenbrosch - I KNOW they are Half Rubachtal and Ina Haus Gard..... 

You don't buy a Chevrolet - and then change your DMV registration to a Ford....it is what it is.

People can call dogs whatever they wish....Registered names are identifiers to the rest of the people who may know the breed as to who produced the dog and what it's lines are...

Using someone's kennel name randomly out of the pedigree is very very poor manners....I have seen people register their AKC puppy with the kennel names of Porhranici Straze, haus Antverpa and Tiekerhook - and then there is mass confusion, occasionally some anger!, and argument about the origin and quality of the dog....at this point, many breeders are moving to registering the whole litter in their own name and letting the new owners do a transfer instead of handing out applications.

Lee


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> she probably has to carry a registered name of the kennel.....when you say Eros - are you talking about Iron v d Wolfen????? that is his call name
> 
> 
> Lee



Exactly!

I find the whole argument silly. I'll call her whatever I want. If she was registered as mam'poopsalot it wouldn't matter to me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjess01 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow! Thank you Wolfstraum, for that explanation. I'd previously had a slight inkling behind the reasoning for the letter named litters. It makes total sense to me. Also, having owned Arabian horses, registered names and call names being different and often totally unrelated also makes absolute sense to me.  

Jade's breeder's requirement that their kennel name be included in her name was easy to comply with.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Aria>Arya


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> All European registries and breeders use the litter letter and kennel name to track their litters and breedings - If I see an older E---- Mohnwiese dog, I know it is by Tom and out of Aline Mohnwiese......if I see a B or C Wildhaus dog, I know it is from Ernst Weinbergblick and Ira Argatos and Chris is the breeder....if I see a pedigree with an N or P or Q Heiligenbrosch - I KNOW they are Half Rubachtal and Ina Haus Gard.....
> 
> You don't buy a Chevrolet - and then change your DMV registration to a Ford....it is what it is.
> 
> ...


That is how it was in my case. 
I was asked what N name I preferred. 
He is still Hans to me, but Norden to the dog world


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She is darling!


----------

